# A week to choose between NYU and USC! So give me some advice!



## WaitIForgotIt (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, recently I got accepted to my two top choice schools, NYU and USC for undergraduate film. Now, I know there's been plenty of debate about what it's like at each school, etc. but I need some advice especially with the given financial aid packages. So here are the factors...

Hometown: Long Island, NY

Pros to NYU: Close to home, know the city very well, want to live in the city for the rest of my life, friends from summer program at Tisch are there, know lots of sophomores, juniors, and sophomores there, and worked on 3 NYU junior films already.
Financial Aid from NYU: $33,000 in grants (out of $50,060)

Pros to USC: Amazing list of undergraduate alumni who have made it within a few years, Los Angeles, won't raise its tuition by $2,000 next year, unlike NYU
Financial Aid: $35,000 (out of $47,000)

I appreciate any thoughts on the matter, thanks!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on making it in to those two schools. Great job, really.

I'd suggest NYU. As you said, you love and know the city. You need to be in an environment that compliments you artistically and where you can expand. If you're not comfortable or don't like your surroundings you're going to have a hard time focusing on your work. And if you love NYC so much, that can only help you (plus NYU is a great school).

By the way, who are the famous undergraduates from USC? I've found plenty of famous grad students, but no undergrads.


----------



## techie1902 (Apr 24, 2007)

In Reply to cinematical...

If you go to USC's School of Cinematic Arts website and go to the alumni section there's a thing called a "hot sheet" that you can check out and it lists all the projects that alumni are currently working on and it shows both grad and undergrad students...

I would say that at least 2/3's of the ones listed are grad students but there are still quite a few undergrads on there too...


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 24, 2007)

I didn't know Brian Singer was a Critical Studies major...COOL!


----------



## Cine (Apr 25, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> I didn't know Brian Singer was a Critical Studies major...COOL!



Yep, he was. But i rememmber last summer Total Film issue within his interview about himself and Superman Returns. So he said that he had gone from USC to finally start shooting his films. Still, in USC website he is mentioned as "graduated".


----------



## Cine (Apr 25, 2007)

> Originally posted by WaitIForgotIt:
> Hey, recently I got accepted to my two top choice schools, NYU and USC for undergraduate film. Now, I know there's been plenty of debate about what it's like at each school, etc. but I need some advice especially with the given financial aid packages. So here are the factors...
> 
> Hometown: Long Island, NY
> ...



That's intersting, I would do anything to be in situation like this, when you choose the one out of two the best film schools in the wrold. 

I'd go to USC, because:
a) It's less expensive
b) It has a great reputation and best connections with Hollywood
c) It's in LA 

Though, Scorsese and Ang Lee graduated from NYU and they both had Oscar Awards. Also as many say, NYC is one of the best cities for shooting (it has beautiful and classical view).

It depends on you either you're gonna be Hollywood film shark (USC) or quality filmmaker of independent movie industry (NYU).

BTW, could you please tell me your test scores?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's a mistake to judge a school by their famous alumni, mainly because those alumni usually graduated decades ago. This industry has and continues to change, and so do the schools, so you can't judge them by people who went there 30 years ago. More recent alumni, yes, they can be of use. But I'd go off of whatever school you think will fit you artistically. Also, you should actually LIKE the school you go to, as you will be spending 4 years of your life there.


----------



## Jeromba (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with cine. I wish I could go to a west coast school.....parents, whaddya gonna do. But seriously, go to USC. My aunt went there and loved it. she tried to convince my mom to let me apply, but no such luck, so I would like it if you would let me live my dream vicariously through you. She says all the best experiences of her life are from going to that college.


----------



## Cine (Apr 26, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> I think it's a mistake to judge a school by their famous alumni, mainly because those alumni usually graduated decades ago. This industry has and continues to change, and so do the schools, so you can't judge them by people who went there 30 years ago. More recent alumni, yes, they can be of use. But I'd go off of whatever school you think will fit you artistically. Also, you should actually LIKE the school you go to, as you will be spending 4 years of your life there.



Actually, USC is still the only film school, which will give you access to Hollywood. WIth other schools it's harder process. And there are still great alumni people, just check out their website. Most of the students there get awards in different famous festivals.


----------



## MattyMac23 (Apr 26, 2007)

While I see the point Cinematical is trying to make, I think having famous alumni should be something you consider when choosing, if only a small portion to sway your interest. You take USC for example: there's tons of famous alumni and it's not like they all came from one class. They have had several alum over a period of years go on to bigger things (George Lucas, Ron Howard, Robert Zemeckis, Bryan Singer, John August). Plus, if the school has such an impressive network, think of the potential money flowing back through the school and your facilities (i.e. Mr. Lucas and his generous $175 million donation). 

Alumni shouldn't be your only deciding factor, but you'd be crazy not to give it a look.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 26, 2007)

I should probably clafify. You absolutely should consider the alumni networks of each school (for which there truly is no beating USC). I meant don't look to the OLDER alumni as to the kind of filmmakers produced, and the kind of education recieved. Don't go "this school has more famous people who went there, a bunch of big names, so therefore I have a better chance of 'making it' there." The Alum network is important, but you really need to make sure that the SCHOOL is right for you. Your environment is such a major factor.

I would also ask, in your decision, what are your aims? Are they more Hollywood oriented, or more independent?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 26, 2007)

By the way, USC will be going up just about as much as NYU. Actual tuition for USC for 2007-2008 is estimated at $49500. It's going to rise, at nearly as rapid a pace as NYU.


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 26, 2007)

usc


----------



## Cine (Apr 27, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> By the way, USC will be going up just about as much as NYU. Actual tuition for USC for 2007-2008 is estimated at $49500. It's going to rise, at nearly as rapid a pace as NYU.



Oh S**T!!!  I hope I will be able to use financial aid (if only I get in USC)!


----------



## Jeromba (Apr 30, 2007)

so what'd you end up choosing?


----------

